# Entrance and Anticipation



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Since I have decided to go without a storyline this year, I figure it would be best to have some good anticipation. The thing is besides music... I'm lost in ways to do it. They enter through a cemetery which is like the waiting line up to the entrance and I just can't think of ways to really caputre fear before even entering. Thanks guys, I couldn't do it without you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's all about your curb appeal.
If you like the "real" look, copy what the movies do.
Use blue lighting from above (as high as you can get) cast lots of shadows.
I love old cemeteries, add broken tombstones, broken branches, tall grass and a must for fog.
Be sure to have lighting on both the front and back of the cemetery when using fog. It makes it feel more dense and creepy.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

ShadyHallows said:


> Since I have decided to go without a storyline this year, I figure it would be best to have some good anticipation. The thing is besides music... I'm lost in ways to do it. They enter through a cemetery which is like the waiting line up to the entrance and I just can't think of ways to really caputre fear before even entering. Thanks guys, I couldn't do it without you!


You beat me to it, I was just about to ask this.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Typically I try to keep the outside looking as nice as possible. I play the monster mash and have a coffin setup with a fog machine and light in it. I also have people out of costume outside keeping the line in order. Most of the people that come to my haunt are young and I don't want to scare them off before they get inside.

charlie


----------

